# Cowgirl is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am probably getting this doe! She was the Reserve National Champion junior doe in AGS this year and has a stellar pedigree too! She placed Reserve Nat' Champ behind one of my doe's littermate sister. She has her junior leg in ADGA and AGS :drool:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh and her dam went Reserve Nat' Senior doe this year too!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Lucky dog, is that Cowgirl?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, she's stunning!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah it's Cowgirl! They may trade her for Copper.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You know what's sad? That I recognized her without even looking at their site. Haha I've got it bad! Haha!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LOL I think I've got it just as bad! I surf sites everyday, so I usually know exactly when a goat goes up for sale :type:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I tend to surf too but I'm not buying. Sometimes I can't stop myself but for the most part I don't have room. I like your Rosasharn buckling. That would be a nice trade.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I told myself I was done too. And after this I really am. (I think :greengrin Atleast for awhile! But technically I am not buying her.... :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah its hard to stop sometimes. I have thought about downsizing my bucks some. I feel like there's just too many here but I have a hard time thinking of any to sell. LOL


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

She's beautiful! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just made the decision to sell copper, he is so sweet and has great genetics but I have Senshi now, so I don't need him. I can't wait to get Cowgirl! :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Crissa!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW!  I can't find anything wrong with her conformation O_O

Look at her pasterns, and her leg sets. Wow, I'm jealous :drool:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks! I am so excited to get her! I love her dam, and her lines are great too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is her dam GCH/ARMCH PromisedLand CP Lil' Bo Peep *D 'E' (Res Nat' Champ 07)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

There you go again....getting more goats. :roll:  :lol:

She is gorgeous! And so is her dam! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:greengrin: Hey, it was a trade!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

She a beautiful doe- congratulations


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks! I am getting her tomorrow :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OH, I'm so excited for you! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow!! She's beautiful


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

She is here! She is such a sweetie! And she milked like a dream, stood completely still and her udder is like silk. :dance:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah- Cowgirl up!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics!! :clap: :leap:


----------

